# I can't believe this happened...



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am furious still. Last night just before going to bed I asked my sister to hold my new 10 week old pug puppy Oscar. I was gone for literally 1 minute then as I'm walking back towards them I hear Oscar screaming a scream I never in my life heard and my sister is yelling my name. The idiot dropped him from her shoulder!! She's 5 foot 10 so that's a long way down. She says he was being very wiggly, but he usually is, so it pissed me off that she wouldn't bring him lower when he started climbing towards her shoulder.

So I get there, he's screaming and whining and limping on his left front leg, I was beyond terrified. Rushed him to emergency clinic. By the time I got there he was able to walk better but still limping. After the exam, the doctor said it was not broken or sprained since he is able to put weight on it. All that happened was he shocked his muscles which caused him a lot of pain.

Thank God Oscar is ok, I have never been so relieved in my entire life. I gave my sister a lot of grief, she is no longer allowed to hold Oscar. 

I had to rant, I don't think I can ever forgive her for this. I'm so happy he is ok, but it shouldn't have happened in the first place if she just handled him right, like she couldn't even hold a puppy for 1 minute.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Err... I HOPE you can forgive her at some point... I did that exact same thing with Ania when she was a puppy (she was older than 10 weeks, but still just a wittle baby!). Same results too; horrific screaming, even more horrific limping, frantic trip to the ER, followed by no injury symptoms once we got there. Or ever ever again (thankfully). 

Take it from me: your sister feels like ish. She is riddled with guilt unlike any guilt she's felt before. And she's very very VERY sorry. :sad:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Who knows, I'm a big grudge holder though, so hard for me to let things go. I know she feels bad, but she knows he's wiggly so she should have held him differently. :/


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm glad Oscar is okay! I know that was scary, but I think your sister has learned to hold her differently from now on. um...IF she gets to hold her. But seriously, she didn't mean to. Maybe forgive her, just this one time? I know it had to have freaked you out though.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The important thing is that the puppy is ok...and hopefully lesson learned for your sister. She is your sister though, you have to forgive her at some point. I can hold grudges too...especially when it comes to people hurting my animals....but this was not intentional. Stupid? Maybe. But she didn't mean to hurt the little guy. 


Make her buy Oscar some presents and move on.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So glad to hear he's ok! 


Take it from someone who restrains animals nearly all day everyday....they're unpredictable. Even I am surprised at how well some dogs wiggle and squirm. Since Oscar is ok, I'm sure your upset with your sister shall pass :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My husband did the same thing when Mol was a pup. My first reaction after checking Mol was ok was to go after him. But when I whipped around, his face was pale and the look of sheer horror on his face was enough to stop my mouth in it's tracks. He was devastated and punished himself enough, he knew what he had done and he didn't need me to make him feel any worse that he already did. 
Sometimes, these things happen, that's why we have insurance, because people do stupid things, and, this is one of those times. I know you're still shocked and it could have been a hell of a lot worse, but do try to put it in the past. No harm was done in the end, and I'm sure your sister feels like a right jerk enough as it is. 
But, I'm thrilled little Oscar is ok, nothing worse than hearing your pup scream out in pain. 
Treat you and your sister to a nice little wine or two tonight!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

something similar happened with Scotty. It was my daughter holding him (5ft at the time) when he jumped out of her arms and into a wall, breaking his leg. She was terrified and totally miserable. I guess we could have kept up the incriminations especially since she wasn't allowed to pick him up, due to his dislike of being held but she was miserable enough without our help. Many people don't realize just how slippery (and kind of "boneless") little puppies can be, so what we think of as avoidable accidents are shocking, terrifying experiences to others. It might help you be more forgiving to realize that your sister may have been just as terrified as your pup with this accident.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Having a Doxie has taught me to always have guests play with my dog while sitting on the floor. I would suggest the same for your sister. I'm glad your puppy is ok.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad he is okay, I would have been terrified t0o! And I didn't even know you got a puppy, he is so cute! Pugs are on my list of dog breeds I would someday like to have.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Honestly? Dogs are a LOT tougher then you think, even the little ones. I seriously think you are severely over reacting. My dogs get "hurt" all the time, no reason to rush them to the e-clinic. If limping doesn't go away within a few hours, then I take them to my normal vet. We have had some pretty crazy things happen (way worse than a 6ft jump)


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Similar thing happened to Puppy Poppy. My Dad was holding her and she got all squirmy, him being used to cats and not dogs just opened his arms and let her fall. She also screamed and carried on but was fine.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I was terrified he broke his leg because my friends dog fell off the couch and broke his leg. With my pets, I don't like to wait a few hours, in case something is broken, I want it checked out right away. And redneckcowgirl, everyone reacts to situations differently, it may have been overreacting to you, but being in that situation, hearing my puppy scream in pain, I was petrified.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Glad he is okay, I would have been terrified t0o! And I didn't even know you got a puppy, he is so cute! Pugs are on my list of dog breeds I would someday like to have.


Ya, I got him 2 weeks ago today


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Take it from someone who restrains animals nearly all day everyday....they're unpredictable. Even I am surprised at how well some dogs wiggle and squirm. Since Oscar is ok, I'm sure your upset with your sister shall pass :thumb:


This. 

I'm a dog groomer. It's my JOB to hang on to dogs. And still sometimes it can be a huge challenge. That's why we use grooming nooses and hook dogs up really good, because they can go flying out of your arms without warning. Pugs especially! 

Go easy on your sister. It's not like she threw him. Not to mention you can't (and shouldn't) make her feel ANY worse than when her brain registered what was happening and heard him scream!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm still upset at the situation, but I have not been holding it over her head, I know she's sorry. I'm keeping it to myself, not arguing about it with her.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> I was terrified he broke his leg because my friends dog fell off the couch and broke his leg. With my pets, I don't like to wait a few hours, in case something is broken, I want it checked out right away. And redneckcowgirl, everyone reacts to situations differently, it may have been overreacting to you, but being in that situation, hearing my puppy scream in pain, I was petrified.


I'm pretty sure everyone feels you are overreacting. I'm not saying I don't worry, I do. I however stay calm, feel the injured body part, gently move it around. It is NOT hard feel a brake. They get watched closely for a few hours. If you are going to go so far as to outlaw someone from holding him simply because he is a wiggly pup and jumped from a high spot, then maybe you should stick to adult dogs who know their limits better. A puppy obviously causes you to much stress.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone feels you are overreacting. I'm not saying I don't worry, I do. I however stay calm, feel the injured body part, gently move it around. It is NOT hard feel a brake. They get watched closely for a few hours. If you are going to go so far as to outlaw someone from holding him simply because he is a wiggly pup and jumped from a high spot, then maybe you should stick to adult dogs who know their limits better. A puppy obviously causes you to much stress.


Why are you trying to start an argument with me? I am simply venting about what happened. Different people handle stress in different ways, I'm sooorrryyy I didn't act calm and rational right away, it's hard when there is a puppy screaming and limping. If your going to be rude, then stop replying to this thread. And a puppy doesn't cause me too much stress, he fell and was limping, obviously it's going to scare the crap out of me. You dont know me, so dont act like you do. My best friends dog passed away after having surgery for a broken leg just a few months ago, so I couldn't help but thnk the worst that he had a broken bone.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> Why are you trying to start an argument with me? I am simply venting about what happened. Different people handle stress in different ways, I'm sooorrryyy I didn't act calm and rational right away, it's hard when there is a puppy screaming and limping. If your going to be rude, then stop replying to this thread. And a puppy doesn't cause me too much stress, he fell and was limping, obviously it's going to scare the crap out of me. You dont know me, so dont act like you do. My best friends dog passed away after having surgery for a broken leg just a few months ago, so I couldn't help but thnk the worst that he had a broken bone.


I wasn't trying to start an argument. And sorry I didn't read that you only wanted people to tell you how right you were for rushing him to the ER and making your sister feel like crap by not allowing her to hold him any more


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I wasn't trying to start an argument. And sorry I didn't read that you only wanted people to tell you how right you were for rushing him to the ER and making your sister feel like crap by not allowing her to hold him any more


I wasn't posting for people to tell me how right I was, I just wanted to vent to other pet owners, because people who don't own pets don't understand the fear of when something happens to one of them. And then you come in here telling me I'm overreacting while I'm simply sharing how scared I was. Yes I'm mad at my sister, but it's not like I'm walking up to her calling her puppy dropper and harassing her, I'm keeping my thoughts to myself. I'm not making her relive it over and oer.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

That sucks. Nice to hear you aren't holding the situation over your sister's head. I know I've had a couple situations with my dog running into a metal pole, wall, etc. And started HOWLING. It's a scary situation. Glad the little one is OK. I'm sure you both will be more careful in the future


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone feels you are overreacting. I'm not saying I don't worry, I do. I however stay calm, feel the injured body part, gently move it around. It is NOT hard feel a brake. They get watched closely for a few hours. If you are going to go so far as to outlaw someone from holding him simply because he is a wiggly pup and jumped from a high spot, then maybe you should stick to adult dogs who know their limits better. A puppy obviously causes you to much stress.


I don't feel that she is over reacting and frankly I think you need to chill out and lay off. Everyone deals with situations differently and everyone takes care of their dogs in the way that they see fit.

Kat, I don't blame you at all. My dogs are my number 1's and I would definitely not be able to look at my sisters face if she dropped him from that height. It would take a me a while to calm down and "forgive". My dogs are very close to me, I can barely let other people walk my boys on a leash without correcting their walking ways and worrying about them dropping the leash. I check and recheck doorways and possible exits, I am constantly checking to make sure they are within eyesight and if they aren't, I go looking. I am sure you will be able to "forgive" your sister but in the meantime, just keep thanking the odds that he did not break his spine or worse.

And He could have permanent soft tissue damage that will pop up later in life, who knows? I'm not trying to scare you but just because he was cleared by a vet, doesn't mean is out of the woods. A friend of mine (Gunners best girly friend dog), has soft tissue damage from SOMETHING, and can't play anymore because the vet can't figure out why she won't stop limping. Her muscle have atrophied and she limps. I really hope he is just bruised but I wouldn't let him do anything like jumping or being carried for a long while if I were you.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> *I'm pretty sure everyone feels you are overreacting.*


I don't. I would have felt the same, with a breed prone to leg breaks.



> It is NOT hard feel a brake.


If it's a hairline fracture, you absolutely might not be able to feel it. An obvious, clean break yes, but I've heard of plenty of IG owners who although their dog showed few signs, had a fractured leg, and the leg had to be splinted or plated. Now I know this is a pug and not an IG so they probably don't break as easily, but still. I think a trip to the ER was not a bad thing, when you have such a tall sister. :biggrin:

So glad he is okay!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah Sprocket, that has crossed my mind about the soft tissue damage. He's too little to jump anywhere so I don't have to worry about that. The only time I carry him is when he is sleeping and I'm bringing him to his crate, when he wakes up and i take him out of the crate, and when I'm taking him to go pee. I hold him very securely to me and keep him calm so he doesn't wiggle.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Glad he is ok. That pic of him and Ruby is too cute. 

I don't think you we're overreacting at all. And frankly, if you wanna bring your dog to the vet bc you were worried, and pay for it with your money, WHO CARES?! You do what you feel is best with your dog! Puppies always seem especially fragile. If it makes you feel better, when our current boxer Cooper was a baby, I was a dummy and put him on our kitchen counter...and he fell off. My mom was sooooo mad, I felt awful and I brought him to the vet to make sure he was ok. 

I mean, just last week murph was on a walk, and I was talking to another dog owner and his dog was pestering murph. Murph jumped to nip at the dog, and I had pulled the leash back at the same time and murph flipped over onto his back. I was so worried he might have injured himself by doing that.


Anyways, moral of the story, I hope you can forgive your sister, but I don't think you should be criticized for being worried he might have been hurt. Gosh, you were just being a worried mom, no need to be bashed for it....


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Puppies also have this great ability to be VERY dramatic.. not saying a fall like that isn't significant of course.

When Corona was probably about 9 weeks old, I remember my mum coming into my bedroom early in the morning saying "I don't want to scare you, but I was walking Corona and she got tangled under my feet. She screamed and is limping. I'm going to take her to the vet!" Obviously I got up right away. My mum was afraid she had a broken leg. Long story short, Corona had simply taken a tumble and scratched the top of her foot, but her reaction was as severe as if she'd broken her leg!

Anyway, glad your new little one is ok!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

OT, but sort of not. When Teaghan was about a year old (not really a puppy), I was clipping her toenails and accidentally quicked her. She SCREAMED like I had cut an artery! Ever since then I use a dremel (I know you can still quick with a dremel, but it's not as likely)

Joe 



CoverTune said:


> Puppies also have this great ability to be VERY dramatic..


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad to know that Oscar is fine and he will be fine for pups have soft and flexible bones yet. He got hurt of course from the impact but that would heal. Just forgive your sister and tell her to be extra careful next time.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Puppies can be pretty dang resiliant! they have softer bones that have no fully fused together yet, they are more flexible(ever cringed watching a toddlar poke somthing and see there lil fingers get bent backward and they dont care?), and thats why with babies and puppies, green breaks are most common type of break.

think of it like this which is harder to break over your knee? a new green stick or a dry dead one?

when Chimera was still quite small (about 10 weeks) she wiggled past my legs and slid down the top 2 steps to our basement (i let Cesar out thru the basement doorat the top of the basement stairs) Cesar and Sadie were both trying to push past me to get to the door to go potty, i tried to reach down and grab Chimera but she wiggled her way under the top 2 steps (there is NO backing on the steps they are open) she wiggled right off before i could catch her and fell about 12 feet to the solid concrete floor below, landing on her side i heard her "thud" and cry when she hit. i ran down to grab her, she was trying to stand up but was in obvious pain but was happy to see me. the second she was in my arms she promtly fell asleep so we rushed out butts to the ER vet she had xrays and...was okay so breaks, no internal bleeding and by the time we got to the vets she up and walking around jsut fine as if nothing have happend, no swelling nothing. i was so afraid after it was all over i cried, i felt like the WORST person in the world and...never wanted to talk about it online till now. i STILL watch her legs for any signs of damage, and i keep ehr excercise to a minimum and am extra carful about her jumping or running around or wrestling with Cesar.
she ddint even have to be sent home with pain meds that night, but i kept her on crate rest for 2 days, i wanted to keep her on for a week but with a 10 week old puppy that was not gonna happen!


----------

